# Turbo or SuperChargers?



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey im new to this board and I own a 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE as I have noticed its hard to find performance mods for my model its a 1.8l engine which im sure most of u know. I found cai from hotshots which is good news! But are there any companys that make turbo or super chargers for the 1.8l GXE? any help would be great!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm the only one making kits for the QG18DE.


----------



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

WHOA I just came across your site with ur sentra and now u have posted on here kinda weird huh? yea I saw ur setup realy nice to! How long u gona be doin this for I probably wont be able to afford a turbo setup till like this fall probably since im only 16 and my sentra is currently my mom but shes getting a truck and there just gona give me the sentra witch I dont mind at all. But yea I wouldnt mind keepin in touch with cause maybe this fall I may be buying the turbo :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well man, I suggest you learn as much as you can about the car. And if you're serious about turbo, I hope the car is manual transmission.

If you're serious, don't waste money on an intake or header. Save up for the turbo.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Turbo or Superchargers*

I actually found a guy in West Allis Wisconsin that will make and install an intercooled garret turbo for $2500.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bahahaha 2500 eh? with what manifold, turbo, fuel system upgrades, intercooler, and engine management?

I get parts at cost, and my cost for everything required for a kit is still more expensive than $2,500.

**edit. Ok, nevermind, I shouldn't warn you. Go ahead and get a kit from this guy.....I'm sure he knows tons about the QG and has used the kit on his own personal QG.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

oakey66 said:


> I actually found a guy in West Allis Wisconsin that will make and install an intercooled garret turbo for $2500.


What shop is this as I am close to that area and have a few friends with turbo SR20's in that town.... 

He may do that if you already have the turbo, IC, and other parts...


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> bahahaha 2500 eh? with what manifold, turbo, fuel system upgrades, intercooler, and engine management?
> 
> I get parts at cost, and my cost for everything required for a kit is still more expensive than $2,500.
> 
> **edit. Ok, nevermind, I shouldn't warn you. Go ahead and get a kit from this guy.....I'm sure he knows tons about the QG and has used the kit on his own personal QG.


Actually the kit itself is 2500 the labor is $700. He actually has done work on the QG. The kit would come with the turbo, fuel system upgrade, intercooler, manifold, and engine management.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

wes said:


> What shop is this as I am close to that area and have a few friends with turbo SR20's in that town....
> 
> He may do that if you already have the turbo, IC, and other parts...


the shop is called exploited racing.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Turbo*

Hey Mike,

How much would a turbo be installed with you? I would still want to keep my Hotshot intake... Also how much would it cost with labor?

By the way I hope you know I wasn't trying to be a smartass about getting the turbo through Exploited Racing.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't keep the hotshot intake with any turbo kit. I don't do labor, I just sell the kits. I don't have insurance to do the labor nor a shop.


----------



## oakey66 (Jun 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you can't keep the hotshot intake with any turbo kit. I don't do labor, I just sell the kits. I don't have insurance to do the labor nor a shop.


So the intake would have to be custom built?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the point of a turbo charger is it forces air into your engine... there fore aCAI such as the hotshot cannot be used, because it draws surrounding air into the engine bay, rather then forcing it in...
i know my exact specs are not spot on, but you get the idea...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oakey66 said:


> So the intake would have to be custom built?


the intake attatches to the turbo....so its basically a filter--pipe--maf---pipe---turbo.

CAI isn't necessary with an intercooler.

if you're interested in my kit, I can send you a couple pics of the stuff.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

the reason why he should not get the cai is because it will not attach to the turbo and still go to the same location as it would for the NA application. You can have a cai on a turbo charged car it is just not as effective on the turbo charged engine as on the naturally aspirated engine since the turbocharger heats up the air when it compresses it. I guess you could consider the intercooler the cai equivilent of the turbo engine. I dont know much about your engine since i have a 240 but you might just want to make your own turbo kit it will save you money but you have to do research then. This is why buying a kit from somebody such as chimmike is more expensive then putting it together yourself, he did the research for you.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only did I do the research, i built the kit on my car!  

in actuality, the kit I'm selling is far better than what I had on my car.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh and dont bother with a supercharger. Turbocharger are powered by the exhaust gasses and thus is basically free power. Superchargers are driven by a belt and thus rob your engine of power to create power. A good book to read is Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, since you have sometime before messing with the engine i would highly suggest reading it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, I'm reading it now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yup, I'm reading it now


mike, how can you be reading a book, LIVE on forums, have a girl, work at home depot, AND go to school...damn, you loser haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I multitask


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Gorath said:


> Oh and dont bother with a supercharger. Turbocharger are powered by the exhaust gasses and thus is basically free power. Superchargers are driven by a belt and thus rob your engine of power to create power. A good book to read is Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, since you have sometime before messing with the engine i would highly suggest reading it


Well, technically, its not free power. Because the turbo is connected to the exhaust flow, remaining energy after combustion is used to power the turbo. Kinda like a energy recycler. But because the turbo is connected to the exhaust flow, it restricts it. On the other hand, the supercharger uses energy at the crank, meaning the gas energy has been converted to kinetic energy, and then is used by the supercharger. A little less efficient compared to turbochargers, but supers have no turbo lag. Since our 4 bangers don't use overly humongous turbos, lag is really not a problem. Also, I didn't know there were any supercharger kits for any nissans.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

generally, you're right. On our cars, however, the supercharger may take 15 or more horsepower to produce the power that it does. With that and the thermodynamic heating effects of the supercharger, it actually makes it quite a bit more inefficient than a supercharger. I believe it was Mike who said those top fuel dragsters that are supercharged use something like 700hp thru the supercharger!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> not only did I do the research, i built the kit on my car!
> 
> in actuality, the kit I'm selling is far better than what I had on my car.



I was the one who made it, you bitch! 


J/K! 

If anyone is interested in reliably turbocharging their QG, chimmike (Mike) is the guy to go to! Thumbsup to a great pioneer!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

let me tell ya, I know a helluva lot more now than when I installed my kit in the first place, thanks to many, many people giving me advice and stuff


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

chimmike said:


> generally, you're right. On our cars, however, the supercharger may take 15 or more horsepower to produce the power that it does. With that and the thermodynamic heating effects of the supercharger, it actually makes it quite a bit more inefficient than a *supercharger*. I believe it was Mike who said those top fuel dragsters that are supercharged use something like 700hp thru the supercharger!


You mean turbocharger, right? I got a little lost reading that.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> You mean turbocharger, right? I got a little lost reading that.


No he means supercharger.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Galimba got me on that one, I did mean to type turbocharger there.......where he bolded supercharger.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Galimba got me on that one, I did mean to type turbocharger there.......where he bolded supercharger.


Duh.

Mike


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I believe it was Mike who said those top fuel dragsters that are supercharged use something like 700hp thru the supercharger!


but then again, they have like an estimated 5000 HP

i say estimated cause obviously no dyno can hold the fucker...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

true, but imagine the power they _could_ make using turbos instead


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

imagine the lag...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why was this moved OUT of forced induction? Going back to the proper forum.....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

holy crap, chimmike is pissed


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*gasp*


----------

